# Ocean Pointe Resort map



## holdem (May 17, 2007)

Anyone know I can look at a map of the building locations on line? Going there in October and trying to decide if I should request a certain building. Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 17, 2007)

In order from north to south and oldest to newest, the buildings are Sailfish, Dolphin, Cobia, Pompano and Kingfish. Kingfish is serperated from the main resort but has it's own high tides bar, zero entry pool, hot tub, cabana's, swings and fitness center. Most units have either ocean front or inlet view. But, they are away from the main complex and feel more secluded. Sailfish and Dolphin sandwhich the reception center/front desk and sandwhich the Pizza Hut experess, Marketplace convenience center and Starbucks Express. 

IMO, as an exchanger I'd try to pick higher floor over buildling location. All the buildings have good locations, some closer to other things but all close enough to everything. OP, IMO, is a very nice laid back relaxing resort to stay at. The beach is withing easy walking distance from any building or unit, the pools are close to all buildings and units and even if you have to walk a little further to the Pizza Hut Express or Starbucks it's a very pleasant walk. Unless of course it's raining, which does happen once in a while.


----------



## jme (May 17, 2007)

*this might help too*

this might help if you can put a name to the overhead view....anyway, it helps show the beachfront and surrounding area. jme

http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q...&ll=26.776677,-80.03201&spn=0.004109,0.007145

Click on picture and drag cursor to move anywhere, or zoom in and out using the scale on the left. It's pretty cool. jme


----------



## Chari910 (May 18, 2007)

That's really cool, thanks jme!


----------



## dabtpa (May 19, 2007)

*Ocean Pointe*

I will be there next week. Email me your address and I will mail you a map.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## sandytoes (May 20, 2007)

*Here's a map . . .sort of , , , (Ocean Point)*

Below is a link to an Ocean Point Map. The quality  and sizing is not too good but with the information given in an earlier post, you should be able to see the building locations. Sailfish is at the top . . .  Kingfish is at the bottom. We have been here for about a week . . . we are getting ready to make or first "move" to start our second week. We love it here!

Thanks to who ever on this board suggested packing in large Tupperware type containers . . . it has really made getting all out "stuff" in and out of the unit a lot easier. Stacking square, solid containers is a lot better then trying to stack multi shaped bags and cases. Sooo . . . . once again . . . thanks to the innovative tugger who made this suggestion.

Any Tuggers at Ocean Point now or this coming week?


http://clarkfamilyphotos.smugmug.com/gallery/2874998#154361078


----------



## ramsfan (May 20, 2007)

There is a good version of the map on the Marriott vacation club website.  Go to www,vacationclub.com.  Go down the menu through Resort Search, Resort Directory,  to the Ocean Pointe page. There is a link to the property map under Resort Highlights.  This is the address to the page.

http://www.vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/resorts/ps/pdfs/OP_property_map006.pdf


----------



## Smooth Air (May 20, 2007)

Hi, Sandytoes! Lucky you heading into another week @ OP....my favorite resort!
When you mention moving all of your "stuff" (especially smaller stuff) I think the Tupperware containers are great!. But we can't do that  b/c we always fly. 
When moving small stuff & also when carting all of your groceries up to your condo, I always wish that Marriott had a few grocery carts for us. It wld be a very inexpensive "improvement". I find the luggage carts a real pain for groceries. Last time we were there I went to Publix & "loaded up" . My "helpers" were out on the golf course so I had to move everything up by myself. I ended up making 5 trips from the condo down to the car in the parking garage & back up....The luggage cart is just too big & too heavy & hard to manoeuvre & all of the bottled things move around & fall off b/c there are no sides on the luggage carts. Grocery carts would be a lot easier & more practical.  
Enjoy your week! What building/floor do you have?


----------



## sandytoes (May 22, 2007)

smoothair said:


> Hi, Sandytoes! Lucky you heading into another week @ OP....my favorite resort!
> When you mention moving all of your "stuff" (especially smaller stuff) I think the Tupperware containers are great!. But we can't do that b/c we always fly.
> When moving small stuff & also when carting all of your groceries up to your condo, I always wish that Marriott had a few grocery carts for us. It wld be a very inexpensive "improvement". I find the luggage carts a real pain for groceries. Last time we were there I went to Publix & "loaded up" . My "helpers" were out on the golf course so I had to move everything up by myself. I ended up making 5 trips from the condo down to the car in the parking garage & back up....The luggage cart is just too big & too heavy & hard to manoeuvre & all of the bottled things move around & fall off b/c there are no sides on the luggage carts. Grocery carts would be a lot easier & more practical.
> 
> Enjoy your week! What building/floor do you have?


 
Hi Smoothair . . . we love Ocean Point too  . . . very relaxing. We purchased a three bedroom unit so we were guaranteed to have ocean font and not inlet front. I like watching the boats and the water. We arrived late on a Sunday night after two days long days driving in the car. We were disappointed to learn we would only be on the second floor in Sailfish. Knowing we all had to take turns with the high and low floors, I asked if we would be able to see the ocean from that room. We were assured we would have a good view of the water . . .so off we went. I'm not one to rock the boat, but when we entered the room and looked out the window and all we could see were the leaves of several hugh palm trees  and not so much as a small patch of ocean water, I said to my husband . . . don't unpack . . .  we may be facing the ocean but we didn't even have a sliver of ocean view. The front desk was a little reluctant to switch us ..  they said they had no other rooms. We said we would take anything . . . all we wanted to do was see water. We ended up in Kingfish on the North side on the forth floor . . . . much better . . . we are happy campers! We would have been so disappointed to have come all this way anticipating a great view of the ocean only to see palm leaves and no ocean!!!

The resort is great . . . the rooms clean. This week we are experiencing the stay in a studio for the first time . . . what a big change from the 2 bedroom we had last week. We had never seen the studio side of a lock off. Once we figured out how to fit all our stuff . . . lounge chairs, beach umbrellas, snorkeling equipment and more, into the room, it actually is working out well. (We have become spoiled by the larger units).

I know what you mean about the carts. It is a pain getting groceries in from the car without leaving a trail of items  along the way

I would also like to see a few more items in the studio kitchenette. There is nothing to cook anything in the microwave except a dinner plate. We asked and received a Pyrex type baking dish and have been able to scramble eggs, reheat left overs that we could not finish at PF Changs the night before and cook a can of soup for lunch. I would like to see this added to all the studio kitchens. We also did not have a "flipper" for cooking on the outside grills. Again, I asked we were given these items.

One of the things we like to do on vacation is watch movies we rent from Netflexs. I upped the number of movies we receive for the month of May to have a lot to choose from while here for two weeks. We had fun watching them in the master side, but the studio side does not have a DVD player :-( We were told we could rent a play station on which the movie could be watched, but that did not have alot of appeal.

Least I sound like a whiner and a complainer, I will state for the record we are thrilled with the resort, our accommodations, the atmosphere and the friendliness of the staff. This truly is paradise right here in the good old USA . . .life is good


----------



## dougp26364 (May 22, 2007)

Sandytoes, 

I hear you about being dissapointed in the studio. If we were accustomed to staying in hotel rooms or if we were only staying for 3 or 4 nights I guess it woudln't be so bad but, we just didn't care for it. Plus, we had noisy neighbors and found the LO door to be a great transmitter of sound and voices. Our neighbors never did really have a private conversation if we were in our studio room. 

Our initial thought when we bought was to use the two bedroom master suite one year, deposit the studio, trade for points the next year and exchange the studio back into OP. We did that all of once and have never thought about doing it again. I didn't realize we lost our ocean front view on top of being in the smaller unit. I had thought our salesperson had explained that we'd get the ocean front view exchanging back in but apparently she only if we didn't deposit it with I.I. and used it during our time and not exchanging back in. Oh well, live and learn. 

Since then we have always deposited and used that unit to exchange into Branson, MO since it's a drive to destination for us. We usually don't stay the full week but only 3 or 4 nights. So far we've always been able to snag a one or two bedroom unit. It's worked out much better for us as we get the room and we get away from work for a few nights. If we live closer to OP and could make the drive, we'd probably use the studio at OP and maybe not spend the entire week.


----------



## Smooth Air (May 23, 2007)

Hi, Sandy: Did you dip your "sandytoes" in the ocean today? I love OP so much & wish that we were there right now. Is the weather gorgeous? 

Enjoy the rest of your stay. If you get the chance, mention the "grocery carts" to Cheryl Moore, the Manager, ok?

Have fun!


----------

